# Historical rare military pictures.



## Maarkhoor

WWII

Bullet hit a bullet..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Dubious 
Can you make this thread sticky?

























Marilyn Monroe poses for soldiers, 1954. (Colorization by Dana Keller).





Soldiers during the Second World War, Easter 1944. (Colorization applied subsequently).





A flight simulator for pilots, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zhukov

Nice Thread. Bullet vs Bullet was epic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waqasmwi

WWII: Sicilian farmer telling an American officer which way the Germans had gone. Near Troina. Italy. August 4-5, 1943. © Photo by Robert Capa © International Center of Photography | Magnum PhotosLicense

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

1940s: Two Hawker Hurricane Mk. IIc fighters are being worked on by the ground crew outside the Miranshah fort









1936: View of the march enroute to Razmak, Waziristan






1895: Elephant battery of heavy artillery at Campbellpur (later Attock)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

The German 24th Panzer Division moving towards Stalingrad. August, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

In 1945 Aerial view of Air Base Korangi Creek Karachi :






Unloading Planes Karachi In 1942:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Army research

2 British soldiers surrendering to a German paratrooper section ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1940s: WWII - Indian Muslim Soldiers of British Army Offering Prayer




1940s: Jeeps tow P-47 planes through the streets of Saddar Karachi during WWII.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

100 years old - WW1 memorial on the bank of Indus at Attock in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan is arguably one of the earliest WW1 memorials anywhere in the world.
On the outbreak of the First World War the 40th Pathan regiment was stationed in Hong Kong. It arrived in France on 2 April 1915, and within days, was on the frontlines. The 40th Pathans fought with great gallantry in the Second Battle of Ypres (Belgium), where they suffered 320 casualties on 26 April 1915 ("Ypres Day" for the regiment), and in the Battles of Aubers Ridge and Loos. A 25 ft tall stone memorial .303 inch rifle-cartridge was unveiled on the 4th anniversary of Ypres Day on the right bank of River Indus, by the wayside, on 26th April 1919. It became 5th Battalion (Pathans) 14th Punjab Regiment in 1922. In 1947, it was allocated to the Pakistan Army, where it continues to exist as 16th Battalion The Punjab Regiment of Pakistan Army.


































"British soldiers from the Royal Sussex Regiment man a hilltop position, probably on the Khyber Front. Their unit was part of Brigadier-General Christian's 6th Brigade and engaged in operations against the Afridi's who had taken advantage of the 3rd Afghan War (1919) to launch attacks on British convoys. The soldiers' equipment includes several Mance heliographs. This instrument was a small mirror mounted on a tripod, that worked by reflecting sunlight in order to flash messages in Morse code.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1919: Motor Machine Guns Corps, Miranshah Waziristan, 3rd Anglo-Afghan war.

The Anglo-Indian army deployed two MMG Batteries to counter the revolt of the Waziristan tribesmen who intensified their fight during the war & played a pivotal role in Afghanistan's independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Maarkhoor said:


> WWII
> 
> Bullet hit a bullet..


I doubt the authenticity.


----------



## ghazi52

1. Sepoy Ali Haider VC, who won a Victoria Cross in WW2, photographed in 1995 with the woman who lived in a house near the spot where he won his medal in Italy in 1945. (Courtesy: PIFFer Officers' Mess Museum Collection, Abbottabad)

2. "One person can make a difference"
Original medals of Ali Haider on display at the Imperial War Museum, London (Part of Lord Ashcroft Collection)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Curtiss C-46 Commando transport aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Another rare historically important military pictures..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Another rare historically important military pictures..


Indeed , lesson that nations with many ethnic groups break , speaking of that I can't remember correctly there's another country in the region with 50 different insurgencies as well, ah the names skipped my tounge, I do know it's something related to the Indus river which in it's 96% entirety is in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Another rare historically important military pictures..


@Arsalan @Dubious 
Kindly remove troll posts and trolls.


----------



## Arsalan

Maarkhoor said:


> @Arsalan @Dubious
> Kindly remove troll posts and trolls.


Not required. Have taken care of any troll posts however.

@Army research you made some excellent posts but you were quoting troll posts of @Arulmozhi Varman that i had to delete. The same material was quoted in your posts as well so had to delete those too. That is why we always request members NOT to quote a troll post and if you need to reply, at least leave out the problem part of that post while quoting. Example:



Army research said:


> Indeed , lesson that ************************************************************************************ is in Pakistan


QUOTE LIKE THIS


@Arulmozhi Varman your next troll posts will receive warnings. 3 strikes and you get vacations. 


*@ghazi52 @Markhoor excellent posts! Please however add context to ALL pictures. If kindly send me context to the pictures you have added without context or add it yourself. Will have to remove pictures without context by evening. I will love to make the thread stick and feature but need to do it the right way. Please add context to all pictures and do not post a picture if you do not have the context to describe it. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

American civil war....





US armed forces marching during WW1.






Airplane propeller mechanics workshop at the University of Minnesota during World War II – Courtesy of the University of Minnesota Archives, University of Minnesota, Twin Cities





The band of the Navy V-12 program at St. Thomas, 1945 – Courtesy of the University of St. Thomas Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waqasmwi

Wojtek, the soldier bear: During Battle of Monte Casino, Italian Campaign of WWII. His Rank in Polish Army was Private at the time of War, later promoted to the rank of Corporal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

waqasmwi said:


> Wojtek, the soldier bear: During Battle of Monte Casino, Italian Campaign of WWII. His Rank in Polish Army was Private at the time of War, later promoted to the rank of Corporal.
> View attachment 566030


What was the role of this bear in war ... any information?


----------



## waqasmwi

khail007 said:


> What was the role of this bear in war ... any information?


He used to carry Artillery shells for the forces during the battle. More info on Wikipedia


----------



## ghazi52

1910s: 1/9th Middlesex Regiment Camp. Rawalpindi - Nowshera Trek







1919: "The Royal Bomb of the Royal Air Force" - The Ultimate Failure.

This bomb - which failed to go off in Waziristan - is originally believed to have been dropped by the British Royal Flying Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930s: "The Empire in Trouble" - NWFP








1910s: Barracks of Ghora Dhaka, Murree Hills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1940s: Four Future Air Force Chiefs Together in the Royal Air Force

Seen in this picture are Air Chief Marshal Mehra Indian CAS from 1973-76, Air Marshal Asghar Khan, Air Marshal Nur Khan and Air Marshal Zafar Chaudhry. Asghar Khan opted for Politics, Nur Khan was Deputy CMLA, Minister for Social Sectors and Governor of West Pakistan. Zafar Chaudhry headed the PIA and PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1860s: Mountain Battery lines, Abbottabad






1920s: Unveiling Armistice Day Service War Memorial at Karachi..
It stands till date and it reads the BALOCH REGIMENTS MARTYRS NAMES along with British ,very clearly.








1900s: Elephant Battery at Peshawar








c. 1942: WWII Army Recruits in Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Musa Khan Hazara, Bakhtiar Rana & Pattania. Musa Khan became Commander in Chief of Pakistan Army & Pattania became the Indian Army General, Bakhtiar Rana retd as Lt Gen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1890s: 7th Queen's Own Hussars Horses at Northern Frontier of British India







In 1807, the regiment was designated as Hussars and retitled 7th (The Queen's Own) Regiment of (Light) Dragoons (Hussars). Sent to Corunna in October 1808 to support Sir John Moore's retreat, they fought at the Battle of Sahagún on 21 December 1808 and Benavente on 29th.
*
The Indian Mutiny * 

The regiment was deployed to India in late 1857 as part of the response to the Indian Rebellion. Cornet William Bankes, died fighting off his attackers in an incident at Musa Bagh in March 1858 and Major Charles Fraser saved three non-swimmers from the regiment stranded in the middle of a sandbank on the River Rapti in December 1858.

The regiment's title was simplified in 1861 as the 7th (Queen's Own) Hussars.

The regiment provided a contingent for the Nile Expedition in autumn 1884. The regiment was deployed to South Africa in November 1901 and was stationed at Leeuwkop during the Second Boer War.
*
First World War * 

Lieutenant Douglas Haig; commissioned into the 7th Queen's Own Hussars in 1885, commanded the BEF in France 1915-1918
The regiment, which had been stationed in Bangalore at the start of the First World War landed in Mesopotamia as part of the 11th Indian Cavalry Brigade in November 1917. The regiment took part in the action of Khan Baghdadi in March 1918 and the Battle of Sharqat in October 1918.

After service in the First World War, the regiment retitled as 7th Queen's Own Hussars in 1921. The regiment, which was re-equipped with Mark II tanks, transferred to the Royal Armoured Corps in 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Israeli Air Force F-16A _Netz 243_, flown by Colonel Ilan Ramon in Operation Opera.










The _Osirak_ reactor prior to the Israeli attack

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Opera


----------



## ghazi52

1890s: Brigadier General Bindon Blood with his Staff in Malakand during Chitral Expedition KP







British expedition - Chitral








September 18, 1948: Fall of Hyderabad State and Muslim Massacre

Major General El Edroos (at right) offers his surrender of the Hyderabad State Forces to Major General (later General and Army Chief) Joyanto Nath Chaudhuri at Secunderabad - September 18, 1948.


----------



## ghazi52

1920s: Soldiers outside Barracks of Khanaspur, Hazara, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1922: 51st Light Horse Battery at Rawalpindi







1920s: Jirga of Mahsuds - NWFP (now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa)


----------



## ghazi52

1915-6: OTTOMAN SUPREME COMMANDER AND SHEYKH AL-ISLAM EFFENDI WORKING ON THE MAP TO STRENGTHEN THE CASTLE IN ÇANAKKALE, GALLIPOLI WAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

936: View of the march enroute to Razmak, Waziristan

British fought three major Afghan Wars, 1st (1839–1842), 2nd (1878–1880) and 3rd (1919). During the spring of 1922 it was decided to locate the main garrison of Waziristan at Razmak. The self-contained cantonment, capable of holding 10,000 men, was established in January 1923. New roads linking the garrisons and camps in the area were constructed to permit speedier troop movements.








.


Razmak Camp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

